# Problem mit Session (Weitergabe an andere JSPs)



## Florian Scheidler (13. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe in einer JSP eine Session erstellt mit:

HttpSession userSession = request.getSession(true);

Außerdem übergebe ich der Session eine Variable mit:

userSession.putValue("userID", id);

Innerhalb derselben JSP kann ich den Wert ohne Probleme abfragen mit:

String ident = userSession.getValue("userID");

Doch nun möchte ich den Wert in der nächsten JSP abrufen, was eigentlich kein Problem sein sollte:

HttpSession userSession = request.getSession(true);
String ident = userSession.getValue("userID");

Es wird die vorhandene Session und dann der Wert abgefragt.
Doch ich bekomme jedes Mal als Wert "null" zurückgeliefert!

Weis jemand wo mein Fehler liegt?

Viele Grüße Florian


----------



## Gast (13. Mai 2004)

Die Methoden getValue und putValue sind deprecated.

Versuche es stattdessen mal setAttribute und getAttribut.


----------



## priap (14. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

Ganz nebenbei würd ich bei der zweiten seite nicht 

HttpSession userSession = request.getSession(true); 

benutzen sondern mit false. 

sollte die alte session "nicht erreichbar sein" aus welchem grund auch immer, kannstas gleich checkn (userSession ==null) ?
mit getSession(true) kriegst ja immer ein session object, egal ob es die "alte" session is oder eine neue,...


----------

